# Cute Fursuit Thread!



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 3, 2020)

We just need a thread sharing pictures of adorable fursuits.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Feb 3, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> We just need a thread sharing pictures of adorable fursuits.


That's already too much for me :OOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Joni (Feb 3, 2020)

@A Minty cheetah :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 3, 2020)

Joni said:


> @A Minty cheetah :3


Oh hey! It's a chee!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm so eager for 2.0 of my suit to be done. 1.0 is anything but cute. I mean, I like him, but you can tell he was made by an amateur.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Feb 3, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> I'm so eager for 2.0 of my suit to be done. 1.0 is anything but cute. I mean, I like him, but you can tell he was made by an amateur.


Can I see?


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Feb 3, 2020)

Niru the Husky said:


> Can I see?


I’m the teal fox
Dropbox - teal fox.jpg - Simplify your life


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 3, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> I’m the teal fox
> Dropbox - teal fox.jpg - Simplify your life


cute


----------



## Niru the Husky (Feb 3, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> I’m the teal fox
> Dropbox - teal fox.jpg - Simplify your life


Nice, at least something ^^


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Feb 3, 2020)

Glad you guys like him ^_^


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 3, 2020)

https://imgur.com/s2GpRb9

Fluke from youtube


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 3, 2020)

attyboyo  I don't know if I got the name


----------



## Simo (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 3, 2020)

By the way, if anyone's curious, the boyo I shared is Firefly Wolfy. He's my favorite fursuiter and he's a very sweet and kind fella. :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 3, 2020)

Simo said:


>


BTW, those are Don't Hug Cacti suits, right?


----------



## Simo (Feb 3, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> BTW, those are Don't Hug Cacti suits, right?


 
I think so. There's certainly a ton of nice Don't Hug Cacti suits out there!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 3, 2020)

Simo said:


> I think so. There's certainly a ton of nice Don't Hug Cacti suits out there!


Oooh! Like this fella! Their name is NooK.
They're a blue foxy!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 4, 2020)

Joni said:


> @A Minty cheetah :3


----------



## Joni (Feb 4, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


>


It's very cute^w^ *hugs*


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 4, 2020)

https://imgur.com/CxTGebg

Majira!


----------



## Joni (Feb 4, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> https://imgur.com/CxTGebg
> 
> Majira!


This picture screams "Hi everyone, my name is Majira" In that well known voice xD


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Lobie5 (Feb 5, 2020)

I collect a bunch of cute fursuit pics in a folder, so I practically have too many to pick from. 
Here's one, though! (If anybody knows their name, please share.)


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 5, 2020)

Found this one on Google a bit ago. _Tell meh this no lok adowable x333_


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Feb 5, 2020)

Lobie5 said:


> I collect a bunch of cute fursuit pics in a folder, so I practically have too many to pick from.
> Here's one, though! (If anybody knows their name, please share.)
> View attachment 80679


It kinda looks like an Alcremie fused with a bunny. I love it!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Lobie5 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Roimu (Feb 21, 2020)

Late Valentine's Day picture. 
That's cherry Jell-O btw.


----------



## Roimu (Feb 21, 2020)

Lobie5 said:


> I collect a bunch of cute fursuit pics in a folder, so I practically have too many to pick from.
> Here's one, though! (If anybody knows their name, please share.)
> View attachment 80679


I believe this person is the owner. 六連星スバル (@_subaryun) on Twitter


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Feb 21, 2020)

Roimu said:


> Late Valentine's Day picture.
> That's cherry Jell-O btw.


Picture didn’t work.


----------



## Roimu (Feb 21, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Picture didn’t work.


I loaded it from Dropbox and I’m not used to how this site handles images.
I tried uploading the picture but it looks sideways and I don’t know how to fix it so you’re just gonna have to turn your head.


----------



## Glossolalia (Feb 22, 2020)

Sniall the Snail just kills me. The design and choice of fabric are so unusual, and it all works so well together. Those eyes!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## florance the fox (Mar 12, 2020)

SO... MANY..... CUTE....... THINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (i am ded)


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 12, 2020)

I was always curious how you see from inside with such a fursuit, since I was watching fursuit shows for babies when I was young. 
And now I know.... 5%. These are so great! And mysterious to me at the same time. (Yeah it should be resolved if I just searched for it XD )

But wait... How can you roll your eyes?! It's so CUwUTE!!


----------



## Lobie5 (Mar 12, 2020)

I don't know what it is about pink and blue palettes, but they just make me feel all fuzzy inside. Plus it's a lil elephant.


----------



## Punji (Mar 12, 2020)

KEKS!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Deathless (Mar 15, 2020)

Fursuit is owned by Userpage of GrumpySatan -- Fur Affinity [dot] net and I love him


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Mar 16, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> I was always curious how you see from inside with such a fursuit, since I was watching fursuit shows for babies when I was young.
> And now I know.... 5%. These are so great! And mysterious to me at the same time. (Yeah it should be resolved if I just searched for it XD )
> 
> But wait... How can you roll your eyes?! It's so CUwUTE!!


The eyes are known as Follow-Me eyes. I don't know the exact science behind how it works(I'm sure there are others here who can explain it) but the gist of it is it's designed in such a way that the eyes always appear to be looking right at you. Basically it's an illusion, so whatever angle you, or the camera, sees the eye from, it's looking right at you.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 17, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> The eyes are known as Follow-Me eyes. I don't know the exact science behind how it works(I'm sure there are others here who can explain it) but the gist of it is it's designed in such a way that the eyes always appear to be looking right at you. Basically it's an illusion, so whatever angle you, or the camera, sees the eye from, it's looking right at you.



Oh wow that's intriguing! And science is with furries too then! UwU

Thankies for the info, dear Ra'ara Su'nai!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Mar 17, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Oh wow that's intriguing! And science is with furries too then! UwU
> 
> Thankies for the info, dear Ra'ara Su'nai!


Not a problem! Wish I could explain it a bit better.


----------



## Glossolalia (Mar 17, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> The eyes are known as Follow-Me eyes. I don't know the exact science behind how it works(I'm sure there are others here who can explain it) but the gist of it is it's designed in such a way that the eyes always appear to be looking right at you. Basically it's an illusion, so whatever angle you, or the camera, sees the eye from, it's looking right at you.




The trick is that the eyes are concave! If you draw a dot on the inside of a spoon and tilt it at different angles, the dot will always appear to move toward the edge closest to you, because of foreshortening. The same thing happens to the pupils on follow-me eyes. It's hard to explain in words, but you can try it yourself if you're curious


----------



## Sugarygulp (Mar 17, 2020)

Lobie5 said:


> View attachment 82638
> I don't know what it is about pink and blue palettes, but they just make me feel all fuzzy inside. Plus it's a lil elephant.


The star design on the ears ahhh


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Lobie5 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Glossolalia (Mar 28, 2020)

Lobie5 said:


> View attachment 83622


 I love the googly eyes! Do you know who the character/suiter is? It almost looks like a licensed mascot


----------



## Lobie5 (Mar 28, 2020)

Glossolalia said:


> I love the googly eyes! Do you know who the character/suiter is? It almost looks like a licensed mascot


wasn't sure 'till i looked at the filename, but i believe their name is Sandoz the Megatherium.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2020)

Cute fursuits are my fetish.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2020)

This thread needs more love:


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Apr 11, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This thread needs more love:


It does. I love seeing these cute pics.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 11, 2020)

Farad Husky is an adorable bleppy boi!


----------

